# Help!!!!



## Katieh24932 (Apr 12, 2014)

Does anyone know of any places in kent near welling area that will foster my cat for a few weeks? I have to move out of my current place and in with my mum but she can't take the cat. It will only be for a few weeks and I am willing to pay for her food and litter and anything she may need.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Perhaps contact the CPL in Bexley to see if any of their foster homes can take your cat? I would offer but I have my hands full at the mo with a very sick cat. Hope you sort something out xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

If that's no good I know someone that works for a rescue charity in Greenwich and she may know someone


----------



## Katieh24932 (Apr 12, 2014)

Would this person be able to take her today? Is it possible that u could contact them for me to find out? Or I could contact them. Thanks


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi, no she's away for the weekend and has 5 cats of her own, I meant that she might know of someone else that could foster for you. I didn't realise it was so urgent. I will try and find out the contact details of the rescue centre for you. 

Did you contact the CPL in Bexley or Eltham?


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

The website is :

Catcuddles Cat Sanctuary London | Finding Cats Loving Forever Homes

Of you go onto their website and choose the contact page one of the options for the reason of contact is about cat sitting so whilst this isn't quite what you need in sure that they will be able to help. Good luck.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

I doubt very much if cp can help with this matter, as they have a lot of cats that need attention as it is, unless you can find a local cattery who will take your cat in. even that could be difficult with easter coming up


----------

